# Is this the smallest?



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Tiny wee 5th wheel thingy we saw this summer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not actually a 5th wheel, for one doesn't exist, but I know what you mean. It is the French Le Clip-Car:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Clip_car.jpg

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Is it my warped mind, or does that 5th wheeler look like it's humping the car?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*5th wheeler*

Yup seen one of those


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Germans do a similar thing called a Heku Carcamp..










http://www.heku-fahrzeugbau.de/html/carcamp.html

Pete


----------

